# Ideal Crew Sizes???



## trevmcrev (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi all, Ok i know there are so many variables to this question. I'm just trying to get some feedback from others experience as to the ideal crew size & combination. 
2 people-1 climber, 1 groundie
2 people-2 climbers sharing duties
3 people-1 climber, 2 groundies
3 people-2 climbers, 1 groundie
4 people...........
etc etc etc....
My question is in terms of productivity, profitability, flexibility,team morale...
At present we run 1 truck & bc1800 vermeer chipper & 1 pick up towing 2 stumpgrinders. I have 2 climbers, 1 groundie/truck driver, 1 groundie/stumper.

Any thoughts please.
Trev 
Ps. should this be asked here or the climber section????


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 30, 2006)

On most of my jobs, 1 climber and 2 groundmen are ideal. I have also done jobs where 2 climber and 1 groundman was the ideal mix. I have also had many jobs where 1 climber needed about 4 to 5 groundmen because of the rigging involved and the long haul out to the chipper. 

So to answer your question, I would say a 3 man crew is ideal in most cases. The perfect mix, one I had for a couple of years until they moved away, was a 3 man crew where everyone was a good climber and not afraid of ground work either.


----------

